# I'm not pregnant yet but



## Dizzydi (Jul 20, 2009)

I've been through the mill with monthly appoinments at the pre conception clinic for the past 12 months, two lots of fertility tests and I've just had a tubal patency test done - not nice but they cleared a blockage and finally I have been prescribed Clomid a fertility drug to assist with ovulation.

I'm so excited but at the same time trying to not get over excited as I still feel a bit downcast as in my head I'm at the point where I keep thinking it is never gonna happen again (I had two miscarriages two years ago and nothing since)


----------



## Steff (Jul 20, 2009)

hi di oh i do wish you al the very best with it all , it is a very lenghty process and i do hope you come to us with some good news in the future 

good luck x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2009)

Hoping things work out for you this time Di, try to keep positive


----------



## bev (Jul 20, 2009)

I do hope it works for you - and i am sure that it will - stay positive - it really does help! Lets hope we'll be hearing good news soon.Bev x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have everything crossed for you....I wish you the best of luck and I really hope thing work out as you want...as Bev said...please stay positive it does and can help..Hopefully here some brilliant news from you soon..

Love and best wishes
Heidi..xx..


----------



## allisonb (Jul 21, 2009)

Hope things work out for you Di.  Stay strong.

Allison x


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone - from now on got to keep my chin up....I'm getting married in September so I'm hopeing with a little help from my tablets there will be a honeymoon baby


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 21, 2009)

I really hope you have some good news for us soon. I think as soon as the wedding is out the way it'll be a lot easier for you. I've recently just got married and i know how stressful it can be on your body as well as the mind. Saying that though I hope you have a wonderful wedding day they go so quickly because of the nerves mine just seems a blur now. xx


----------

